# Is this a good fix?



## mceci835 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello all! I have a low slope roof that was in ROUGH shape. We went with a company and on the end they did a horrible looking torch down job. after complaining about the looks, their resolve is to lay 1/2” plywood on the existing structure and lay a SA roofing on top. Will there be issues with the multiple layers on the roof?


----------



## iTwo (Nov 19, 2021)

mceci835 said:


> Hello all! I have a low slope roof that was in ROUGH shape. We went with a company and on the end they did a horrible looking torch down job. after complaining about the looks, their resolve is to lay 1/2” plywood on the existing structure and lay a SA roofing on top. Will there be issues with the multiple layers on the roof?


Weight?
Code limits on number of layers of roofing?

The fact that two half asses don't make a full anything?


----------

